# 45900-52



## apmc (Mar 4, 2009)

Our pediatrician saw a 7 yr old boy in the office with a rectal prolapse. She did a reduction at that time.
The only code I can find for this procedure is 45900 but it is "with anesthesia" which was not done in this instance.  Others have suggested I bill the code with the 52 modifier for 'reduced services' but I'm not sure that is appropriate to bill.  
Is a procedure out there that I missed or should I be billing the 45900-52 or just a high level O/V?
Anyone have any insight to this?
Thanks in advance for your comments.
Susan


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*E/M only*

I'd code the appropriate level E/M only. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## apmc (Mar 5, 2009)

*Many thanks*

Thanks for your thoughts, I just wanted some reassurance as I didn't feel comfortable with the procedure with the reduced services modifier.


----------

